# Sketchup plugin problem - Cutlist 4.0.5



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm trying to layout bookcase components onto 3/4×48 x 96 plywood sheets in cutlist. It lays out all of the solid wood components on the lumber and all plywood components on two sheets but stops and will not continue to sheet 3. Three shelves will not layout due to this problem. I have 6 shelves in the bookcase and when I select just the 6 shelves it lays out all 6, so it looks like its not a problem with the components. It just seems to hang up after 2 sheets. I got the same result on 3 different computers.

Has anybody had this problem and solved it.


----------



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

No, Dave yours did show the all of the plywood components on three sheets. Mine would not show the 3rd sheet of plywood nor the 3 Adj. Shelves. On the otherhand, yours didn't show serveral of the solid wood layouts.


----------



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry Dave, I don't know what an SVG file is. All I did was select the entire model and execute CutList. I did not know I needed to export any files.


----------



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

I re-ran CutList with SVG layout checked and generated 4 SVG files.


----------



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll get Inkscape!!

Thanks for your help Dave.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have not been able to figure out how to get something to register on sheet goods. I drew a table with a top 24×60, and it made it all lumber. Any suggestions?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you very much. I named the top "plywood top" and it worked as advertised. Thanks again.


----------

